# Rest Areas - Spain



## Kontiki (Oct 12, 2015)

Wife came across this PDF document listing some stopovers & how you should use them. https://autocaravaning.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/rest-areas-spain.pdf


----------



## iampatman (Oct 12, 2015)

Useful information, thank you,

Pat


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent! Very useful piece of kit. Thanks for sharing that!

Regards Rog.


----------



## swiftnik (Nov 15, 2015)

*spain*

great info: :cool1:


----------

